# Grey Mold Algae?



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

It looks like a grey mold growing on the underside of some driftwood..

anyone know what this is or how to deal with it?


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

I had that problem with some driftwood. Everywhere I look it just says that it's some sort of bacteria feeding on something that's in the wood (sap or something). Eventually it goes away on its own once the bacteria's food source is used up. You can take the wood out and scrub it and boil it but it will probably come back. Basically all you can do is to wait it out.


----------



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you bender!


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

just regular ol fungus. Leave it alone and it should go away by itself. Some fish/shrimp may snack on it.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd increase water circulation in the tank. Like BK said, invertebrates might eat it.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

not a problem, throw some trumpet snails at it. Once the wood gets coated in the tank's bacteria, it'll go away.


----------

